# Salary in Turkey (Bodrum)



## Madridista93 (Feb 2, 2020)

Good morning everyone; 

Just wanted to inquire about an offer I got from a 5 star resort in Bodrum. 

My gross salary is 3850 Turkish lira with accommodation included. Three meals per day and the accommodation is shared but looks decent 

45 hours per week 

I am not in a managerial position this is a middle category position

This is My first time working in turkey I am an expat. 

I have to admit that financially I am quite comfortable as I have family support I am 26 years old, my life is not really depending on this Salary it is more for the experience 

However of course Before accepting the offer I want to make sure that the salary is quite normal And I am not underpaid 

If Anyone has any advice i would appreciate it and feedback!


----------

